
Show HN: Booklistly – Broaden your mind with inspiring nonfiction books - schuettemarkus
http://booklist.ly
======
ramkarthikk
I like this because there are less books. Too often I get bogged down due to
too many books suggested by Amazon or any other site. Less books = good.

Also, for the existing books, you could probably list the top people who
recommend it as a line. That adds more credibility.

You can use something like = favobooks.com for that.

~~~
schuettemarkus
Hey Ramkarthik, thanks for taking the time to check out Booklist.ly and for
the awesome feedback! Please do submit your favorite nonfiction books, as I'm
always looking to add more to Booklistly and my own reading list.

